# No fuel to injectors 4010 HST



## BH1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ran out of fuel. Then refueled and changed the fuel filter (element). Tried to bleed the injectors. Can only get to 2 with an open end 17. At first there was bubbles and some fuel. Now no fuel coming out. Have no experience with diesels. Attached are pictures. Can someone explain? Any BOM diagrams explaining functions?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

loosen one turn at the engine end of the injectors, not the pump end. Get someone to crank the engine over and as soon as the ends start spitting fuel tighten each line one at a time until it starts running. Do not stop cranking until all the lines are tightened and the engine is running.

It will buck and miss as it attempts to run as you tighten the lines, but that will clear the air from them.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

MAKE SURE the shut off solenoid is working/clicking..
Loosen as many lines AT THE INJECTORS as you can..
Loosen the fuel inlet line at the pump.. hold the throttle wide open..
Crank the engine until fuel comes out the inlet line & tighten..
Keep cranking, until fuel comes out the lines at the injectors lines & tighten..
Don't burn up the starter.. 10 sec crank, rest, 10 sec crank, rest..
The sh-off solenoid can cause a lot of problems.. I take them out of the system when diagnosing.


----------

